# I just want time to slow down a bit.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

For some reason, it's hitting me kind of hard today. My kids are growing up so fast. Too fast. A year from now it will be down to just me and the youngest at home. Where does the time go?

They are:
Isaiah, will be 21 this month, lives with his girlfriend, getting his IT certifications and just GROWN.

Abraham, 18, will be going 8 hours away to college in the fall to eventually be a Trombone professor.

Malachi, 17, a senior next year and then will go away to college (possibly the same school as Abraham), plans to be an RN.

Ebenezer, 7, plans to never leave home because he can't bare the thought of being away from momma, ever. *sigh* I remember all too well when his brothers were at that stage.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have some good sons.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you. I am incredibly proud of them.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Awwww, what a nice looking bunch! Just wait, until the grand-babies start coming. lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you. I am hoping that (grandchildren) will ease the pain a bit! Lol


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Ha Ha! you sound like my mom! LOL.
Hey, I play trombone too! Looks like a very nice instrument he's got there!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

It's so hard to watch your kids grow up. So wonderful, too. That is really cool that you play trombone. He actually hated it when he first started band (a million years ago) and wasn't just the worst trombone player in our band but the worst at all instruments combined. Lol He gets used as an example every year to the incoming middle school kids to not give up.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Awe my heart goes out to you momma! My oldest just got her drivers permit and will start high school next year. But then I have a 3 year old and 1.5 year old to keep me busy for the next 17 years ha ha 

You’ve got a handsome group of boys there! Better up your goat numbers to keep you busy


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. It's really crazy how you just blink and they are grown up. The driving part is really hard for me. I still worry constantly about my oldest son's driving and he's been doing it for years now. I keep thinking how if I hadn't had my little surprise at 40, I would be alone next year. Thankfully he tacks on an extra 10 years. Lol The boys actually joke about how many animals they think I will have after they have all moved out! Lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> Thank you. I am hoping that (grandchildren) will ease the pain a bit! Lol


Eh. When they all leave and it is just you and hubby it can be wondrous! Then..... they come home again.... oye! The crazy that you wonder how you ever dealt with it all. Lol! Then theygo home again and ahhhhhh.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

All boys must be crazy


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Actually, @Sfgwife , the hubby completely bailed on us several years ago so one of these days it will be just me. I think I can handle it though, I have a lot to keep me busy with working, animals, hobbies. It's all good. 

@Goatzrule it has definitely been interesting. Thankfully they are all terrific kids and I love creepy crawlies more than most guys! Lol but oh my goodness can they eat!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Beautiful kids!

Yup, feeling the all alone part hard right now. Left the ex 16 years ago. Since I am a forever person, it's just been me and my girls all this time. Well, my parents, too, but Dad passed last summer. My girls are grown with the youngest about to fly the nest.

I did not realize how much of my life revolved around them and work. I have no clue what to do from here, so I got the sheep and goats to keep me going. I just hope I can do this alone. I'm not a kid anymore.

I'm thinking about running away. The house is paid off as of last year. I figure I'll leave it to the kids to do with it as they want and I'll just move far out to the country (I was left some farmland in a friend's will, lost him recently, too). Maybe I'll just go there and, I don't know, just watch the grass grow and the goats/sheep eat it. That sounds ok at this point.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you! 

I think your plan sounds perfect. Goats and sheep are much easier to handle than people! I know what you mean about not realizing how much of your life revolves around them. My mother keeps assuring me that it's okay and you find out that being alone is not the worst thing in the world. After she and my father split 29 years ago she said never again and has never regretted the decision not to have a man in her life.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> It's so hard to watch your kids grow up. So wonderful, too. That is really cool that you play trombone. He actually hated it when he first started band (a million years ago) and wasn't just the worst trombone player in our band but the worst at all instruments combined. Lol He gets used as an example every year to the incoming middle school kids to not give up.


Ha thats funny. Not so with me. I have had a knack since day 1 for music. I currently have mastered the clarinet, trombone, Irish tin whistle, sax, upright bass and almost guitar. Also learning Irish tenor banjo and violin at the moment. I also LOVE singing. 
As you can see, music is my passion. ( next to farming, of course.)

Practice makes perfect, as they say.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very handsome group there.

Time does fly for sure.


----------

